# SoCal meet!



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

this friday, the 22nd there is supposed to be another meet @ krispy kremes @ the puente hills mall.. its from the b15sentra boards, but id like to make it a nissan meet, rather than a b15 meet. here's the link.
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=39457


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Krispy Kreme meets own..


----------

